# How Can I Bypass the Google Play Music Deauthorization limit?



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

Title says it all. I'm a crack flasher that's always wiping my phone and this limit is really getting to me. Can I titanium backup my music and I won't waste an authorization? Any advice helps.

Thanks!


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

If you use tibu, it should ask you the first time its run on a new ROM if you would like to restore your previous device ID. If you let it, Google and other apps should recognize it as your current device rather then think you have yet another phone.

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Just go into Google Music and remove devices. I do it all the time.


----------



## HerroMoto (Jun 11, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> Just go into Google Music and remove devices. I do it all the time.


You can do this but now you have a limit of 4 per year.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Try it. I've seen that on other threads & can GUARANTEE I've deauthorized more than four in one year.

I just removed 3 from my account just now. I removed 2 last week. I removed 4 the week before.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

HerroMoto said:


> You can do this but now you have a limit of 4 per year.


I just deauthorized seven. Moments ago.

They set up that limit, and then removed it when everyone pointed out how stupid it was that they weren't tracking devices based on IMEIs or something useful.


----------

